# dirtbike motocross bike wanted in BCS



## geraldstephen (May 3, 2012)

I'm planning to move to SJC in the Fall and would like to have a dirtbike. I cant seem to find any dealers in the Southern Baja. Does anyone know of a shop that I can research for a purchase, or perhaps does anyone know a company I could use to ship one down from the States??

I'm open to any ideas...Thanks!!


----------

